# Strange Algae on New Driftwood Only - white fuzzy



## jbaker8484 (Sep 2, 2014)

I get that white fuzzy stuff on anything decomposing. It pops up the next day on any uneaten bloodworms. When one of my newts injured it's tail the fuzzy white stuff was on the tail before and after it fell off.

I also had it show up on some wood I put in the tank. It went away after a while.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

It's fine and normal, if it really bothers you it comes off relatively effortlessly with a syphon, or let it run it's course normally a month or 2 then it disipates. Also not sure which, but either cherry shrimp or otos will eat it as well (or at least they have in the past for me). I put a piece in my 25g and between those 2 I haven't had any of the slime on this piece like i did on other pieces without them in the tank.


----------



## Ben125 (Dec 16, 2014)

Its totally normal on new pieces of wood. Its fungus. It goes away on its own after a few weeks and never comes back.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Yup. Happens on almost all new wood. (some, like mopani, it never happens, but very common with others) Spiderwood, Manzanita, etc. all get it. It's ugly and scary and it's confirmed to do no harm to fish or other critters. Suck it off with your siphon, or leave it alone and it will clear up on it's own.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay, awesome. I was starting to wonder if there was some strange stuff going on at my LFS. lol. I'll whip out my aquarium toothbrush and get to work on water change day. No way can I wait it out! 




jbaker8484 said:


> I get that white fuzzy stuff on anything decomposing. It pops up the next day on any uneaten bloodworms. When one of my newts injured it's tail the fuzzy white stuff was on the tail before and after it fell off.
> 
> I also had it show up on some wood I put in the tank. It went away after a while.



I've had the fuzzy stuff on uneaten food too. I think this is a different strain, but it does look very similar. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Just be aware that it may very well come back after you remove it. Eventually it will definitely stop, though. It just takes some time to work itself out. Completely harmless, though, other than the appearance (which will get better).


----------

